# Metalized, Non-Fabric backed, Problems w/ strechmarks



## DoneRightTom (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Y'all
New here, looking for some wisdom.
I've been hanging some Commercial, Non-Woven Backed, Metalized Silver Wallcovering with a Mylar coated surface.
Using my Pastemate, conventional booking tec.,11 foot sheets, off a sizzorlift, I'm getting some consistant, and some randomly located "strechmarks" in the paper when I smooth it on the wall, that were not there when I pulled the sheet, and they won't lay down! It's like a piece of trash under the paper, but it's only air, and not a bubble, Bout the size of a B-B !
Other than pasting the wall, and setting the bolt of material on the floor and pulling it up dry, anything I can do to solve the problem?
How do Y'all hang a sheet like that?
Tom


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Find a hot wire coming out of the wall... strip it back about 6 inches- Put your ladder in bucket of water- tape your sponge to your head with duct tape- climb your ladder and drop your strip making sure that you hit the wire you have stripped back coming out of the wall. It's guaranteed!

Nah really you might try double pasting. Roll a very thin diluted coat of paste on the wall and if you have a helper try dropping the strips in stages so you don't yank it.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh.. and if it's a real problem, you could keep an iron and a towel with you. If you hit it at the right time when the paste is really tacky, put the towel over the material and iron it out. It might work.


----------



## DoneRightTom (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Sam

I've got a Heat Gun, but I haven't tried using it on the Metalized Paper.
I could warm it up good and hold it to the wall as if I had a Iron on it.
The Contracter Superintendant hung standards on a section of this paper incorrectly, so I'm going to have another shot at about 14 feet of wall again.
He came to me and asked If I could repair some holes in the Siver Paper, I said meybe, depending on how big, and how many, He said oh they are real small, about 1/8 inch, but there is about 80 of them ! I said sorry, best thing to do is give that section a decent burial.

 Tom


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tom,

You asked me to offer an opinion, but I'm sorry, I do not handle commercial goods. So I got nothing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds like the jokester samk069 had the right answers, but like Mr.Bill I do not do commercial either.:whistling2:


----------



## rmasula (Apr 7, 2010)

*try dry hanging*

I hang the nonwoven by pasting the wall, letting it get tacky then dry hanging.I've been hanging the nonwoven backing that way for a while.fewer bubbles , no stretch marks. I've been hanging the foils with much success.


----------

